# Some pencil drawings



## slizerama (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know if anyone cares, but here are some drawings I've done.  I also oil paint, but sometimes have an urge to sit down and draw.  The first one is kinda light, though it not that light in real life.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## spazoid1965 (Jun 18, 2007)

I like em. I do pencil drawings too.

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/photo....urce=album&sourceID=16085121&albumID=16085121


----------



## slizerama (Jul 2, 2007)

That's very strange.  Where did they go? Maybe I'll repost them....maybe thats why there's been so many peekers and no comments, eh?


----------

